# Intake help!



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

i was installing a R1 intake i got from nopi online and it came with the adapter and filter, but after i installed it, it didn't run to good. one plug was not able to plug in because the stock box was remove. it seems to bog at take off. any advise would be appreciated, i have searched and did really fine a anwser trying to post thankyou. please let me know what you do with the plug/sensor that is left.

IronSurfer

the vehicle is a 95 altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i can answer your question but im running out the door in a minute... go to www.altimas.net and those dudes have answered that question a MILLION times over there. just do a simple search and youll find anything you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Yeah if you go on Altimas.net you should be able to find an answer to your problem, but let me warn you now to be carefull and do a search before you post a new thread on it because some of the guys on their are anal about that kind of shit, don't know why but they just are???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

yea..some sites are just like that....thats why we have forums for is to help answer some questions. sometimes we search and don't find exactly what we are looking for, anyhow thanks for the advice. 

IronSurfer


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Did you remove the MAF sensor, or not hook it back up?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Nah, found out that one of the vac hoses had a rip in it and caused the idle to be off...so that answers my question. 
thanks to all that replied...

thanks,

Iron


----------

